# Really, Really Long Songs



## -42- (Jun 10, 2011)

After listening to this:


I have become interested in what other bands have attempted something similar (in terms of song longevity). Outside of Catch 33 I'm pretty much clueless.


----------



## kamello (Jun 10, 2011)

Porcupine Tree with ''The Incident'' it last aproximetely 56 minutes, but I can't find a video on youtube with all the pieces together


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 10, 2011)

Opeth's "My Arms Your Hearse" kinda blends together into an epic, as with Meshuggah's "Catch 33"

Also check you Godspeed You! Black Emperor. They have some really long songs.


----------



## Remission (Jun 10, 2011)

Part 1 of 3, clocks in at about 30 mins.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 10, 2011)

start listening to funeral doom metal 
There's definitely some really long songs there.
Also, there's plenty of 2+ hour long trance mixes i have


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 10, 2011)

Only slight differences with Dopesmoker (the watered down version as it were...)


----------



## -42- (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Jun 10, 2011)

One of my actual favourite tunes ever, i have a version that is 1hr17mins kicking about somewhere, really thought provoking listen


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 10, 2011)

EDIT: And luke beat me to the punch on one, dammit.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 10, 2011)

Dream Theater - Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence (about 46 minutes)
Dream Theater - Octavarium (24 minutes)
Dream Theater - A Change of Seasons (24 minutes)
Symphony X - The Divine Wings of Tragedy (20 minutes)
Symphony X - The Odyssey (24 minutes)
Green Carnation - Light of Day, Day of Darkness (60 minutes)
Fantomas - Delirium Cordia (74 minutes)

Off the top of my head, anyway.

EDIT: 'd on Fantomas.


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Jun 10, 2011)

Haha no worries dude, i love a bit of Sunn O))) myself


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 10, 2011)

Gingerbread Man (The Residents album) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I consider this to be like Catch 33 (one long track broken into pieces).


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 10, 2011)

In April 2010 the trio of Kiol Xeno (Bass) Rob Prescott (Drums) and Cory Estouteville (Guitar, Keyboard recorded a 79 minute instrumental titled _Mind Control Experiment. 

(79:50, divided on disc into two 30 minute tracks, and a third piece at 19:50)_
Read more: Answers.com - What is the longest song ever recorded in the US

For the hell of it, 
​


----------



## Varcolac (Jun 10, 2011)

ASLSP

639 years, on an instrument with infinite sustain and near-infinite lifespan. We're currently 10 years in, and the next chord change will occur in about two months.


----------



## Djent (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## ellengtrgrl (Jun 10, 2011)

-42- said:


> After listening to this:
> 
> 
> I have become interested in what other bands have attempted something similar (in terms of song longevity). Outside of Catch 33 I'm pretty much clueless.




Yep, Sleep pretty much takes the cake, with "Dopesmoker", IMO. Earache Records (their label when they wrote the song back in 1995) wouldn't release it, or the shortened version of it ("Jerusalem"), and dropped them. Prog rockers like Yes ("Tales of Topogrpahic Oceans" is a double album record - each album side is one song), also come to mind, for uber long songs.


----------



## synapzee (Jun 10, 2011)

The Parallax: Hypersleep Dialogues from BTBAM is pretty much the longest song I've listened to which clocks in at about 30 minutes.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Jun 10, 2011)

synapzee said:


> The Parallax: Hypersleep Dialogues from BTBAM is pretty much the longest song I've listened to which clocks in at about 30 minutes.



you haven't listened to Colors?


----------



## synapzee (Jun 10, 2011)

JoeyBTL said:


> you haven't listened to Colors?


Of course. I just never really considered it as "one song" really.


----------



## ry_z (Jun 10, 2011)

Just from glancing at my own library:

Fushitsusha - The Wisdom Prepared 1:15:02
Fantômas - Delìrium Còrdia - 1:14:17
Tribes of Neurot - Cairn - 1:13:57
Corrupted - El mundo - 1:13:55
Corrupted - El mundo frio - 1:11:39
Erik Satie - Vexations - 1:09:40
Merzbow & Pan Sonic - V 1:08:17
The Necks - Silverwater 1:07:15
Boris - Absolutego 1:05:35
Boredoms - GO!!!!! 1:04:19
William Basinski - D|P 1.1 1:03:33
Sleep - Dopesmoker 1:03:31

Do I need to go on? I have quite a few more before it gets down to an hour. 

And that's not counting 'songs' that are a split into multiple tracks. 

On which note:


----------



## Varcolac (Jun 10, 2011)

Forty minutes of largely compelling prog-death. Proof that Dan Swanö is god.


----------



## edsped (Jun 10, 2011)

I think Crimson II is a lot better than Crimson, but I can't find a link that mashes the whole thing together.


----------



## Necris (Jun 10, 2011)

Most of the albums by by Devil Doll are one long piece of at least 40 minutes in length. The only exception being Eliogabalus which was shortened to two songs that were 20 and ~25 minutes long.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jun 10, 2011)

Goddamnit beaten to Crimson by three posts, whatever, it's glorious, listen to it.

And Jerusalem and Dopesmoker are essentially the same thing except Jerusalem has more stuff and is therefore superior, so there's not much point with Dopesmoker.

And weird at the one guy who considers Parallax one song and Colors separate, I thought it was generally agreed to be the other way around?


----------



## TheKindred (Jun 10, 2011)

I had the privilege to see Sleep perform Jerusalem live in it's entirety at a Portland show a few months ago. 

It was pretty epic ...


----------



## Sepulphagist (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jun 10, 2011)

... among a number of their other tunes.


----------



## Ripper1134 (Jun 10, 2011)

has anyone seen the moonsorrow album that has two songs? amazing album


----------



## ry_z (Jun 10, 2011)

While I'm at it:





Life-changing album.


----------



## johnythehero (Jun 10, 2011)

Can't belive this hasn't been posted yet its the first thing I thought off  


after thinking I am not sure if it counts but still anything by dream theater is a candidate.


----------



## danieluber1337 (Jun 10, 2011)

Snowytensionpole.com is a 5:05:40 ambient song by Krzyzstof Mrozek. I'm on an iPhone right now, so it'd be hard for me to find it on Internet archive without getting bored. Lol. I think freemetalalbums.com should have a link.

I haven't listened to it yet, but I may on my way home from Saint Louis.

Another good one is Plague of Butterflies by Swallow the Sun. And most songs by Sabazius


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 10, 2011)

Probably the worst really long song ever


----------



## Enselmis (Jun 10, 2011)

This oh my god this please listen to this.

Stella by Kashiwa Daisuke

Best appreciated with really good headphones.



Edit: SONOFABITCH NINJA'D ME!!!


----------



## -42- (Jun 10, 2011)

Well...











(shorter than fifteen minutes is probably just too little for this thread)


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 10, 2011)

Grooveshark - Listen to Free Music Online - Internet Radio - Free MP3 Streaming

Track 1 from Vol. 13 E of In Search Of The by Buckethead. 45:01 of Buckethead being Buckethead.


----------



## metalheadblues (Jun 10, 2011)

Just noticed it on the 1st page..


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 10, 2011)

Fates Warning's "A Pleasant Shade of Gray" is made out to be one song, about 52 minutes in length.


----------



## Totem_37 (Jun 10, 2011)

This one's an epic. Used to listen to this in one of my math lectures in University as soon as I got lost. It would usually happen about 10 minutes in, and the lectures were an hour and twenty minutes long so it worked out well. Still got a C+ in the course too.



This one's also sweet. Great to listen to when high on psychedelics! (Much like any Porcupine Tree)


----------



## Tranquilliser (Jun 11, 2011)

Dream Theater - In the Presence of Enemies (Parts one and two together are about 30mins long)
Symphony X - The Divine Wings of Tragedy + Revelation (Divuus Pennae Ex Tragoedia) (they're continuations of the same song / lyrical theme) Somewhere around 30 mins also.


----------



## Sephael (Jun 11, 2011)

manowar - agony and ecstasy (in eight parts) Comes in at like 28 1/2 minutes


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 11, 2011)

Totem_37 said:


> This one's also sweet. Great to listen to when high on psychedelics! (Much like any Porcupine Tree)




I fully support this . Also, you don't necessarily need to be high  I listen to this at night while meditating, and it's ridiculous!

If you want another incredibly long and psychedelic Porcupine Tree song, I suggest you look around for a song by them called "The Sky Moves Sideways (Alternate Version)", which is on Disc 2 of the Expanded Edition version of the album "The Sky Moves Sideways."



Also, have you heard of Transatlantic? 

Duel With The Devil - 26:44
Stranger In Your Soul - 30:00
All Of The Above - 30:59


(That's only the first part... You can find the rest on the related videos on YT)

And their entire "The Whirlwind" concept album, which is, basically, one long song of about 64-65 minutes divided into 12 songs.

Those are the longest songs by Transatlantic... But most of the rest of their songs are in the 15 minute span.

I also recommend downloading the album "Myths And Legends of King Arthur and The Knights of The Round Table" by Rick Wakeman. Genius piece of art. It's 45 minutes long. Some genius old school prog rock going on there.

Also, +1 to whomever mentioned "The Incident" by Porcupine Tree.

I'm not going to include any Dream Theater, as they've been already mentioned a lot of times in this thread.


----------



## White Cluster (Jun 11, 2011)

Ralyks said:


> Fates Warning's "A Pleasant Shade of Gray" is made out to be one song, about 52 minutes in length.



Also "The Ivory Gate Of Dreams" off the NO EXIT cd is great. About 25 minutes total.
Check out "The Wind,The Trees and the Shadows Of The Past" by The Morningside.


----------



## Varcolac (Jun 11, 2011)

Full song/suite/album/composition/whatever you want to call it is a hair under 49 minutes long.


----------



## Variant (Jun 11, 2011)

*I you are not down with this single song album, I am not your friend. *


----------



## MikeH (Jun 11, 2011)

32:07:





Can't find the other part to this, but it totals out to 26:55:


A lot of funeral doom has super long songs.


----------



## Bren (Jun 11, 2011)

cant believe no one has posted this!!


----------



## jordanky (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Bren (Jun 11, 2011)

heres another


----------



## ArrowHead (Jun 11, 2011)

Really? Three pages and no one mentions Thick as a Brick?


----------



## stevemcqueen (Jun 11, 2011)

As far as more progressive less metal goes. The Mars Volta and Coheed and Cambria have some songs that go together to form songs around 30 mintues or so. Check out both of the Good Apollo albums.


----------



## Infamous Impact (Jun 11, 2011)

ArrowHead said:


> Really? Three pages and no one mentions Thick as a Brick?


----------



## Repner (Jun 11, 2011)

This song makes you weep when you read the story



And of course, Spocks Beard:


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## decypher (Jun 12, 2011)

Can't find the entire song, but Sieges Even's Tangerine Window of Solace would be one of the earlier prog metal epics at 26 minutes or so... (and no matter how close some riffs & ideas sound to Rush and WatchTower - I love them, especially this album, "Steps", it has a really neat "cold" atmosphere and everything just works, songs, musicianship, album cover...) (I've only found 3 parts of it online...).







And before the amazing Pleasant Shade... Fates Warning wrote 



IQ - Harvest of Souls, 24 minutes



only 15 minutes long, but another nice neo prog epic



(I'll skip the countless amount of Tangerine Dream Epics +15 Minutes.. :-D )


----------



## Sepulphagist (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## simulclass83 (Jun 12, 2011)

Can't go wrong with this.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm shocked I got beaten to Devil Doll and IQ. Notsomuch that I got beaten to Fates Warning and Green Carnation.


----------



## decypher (Jun 13, 2011)

@The Hiryuu: IQ are amazing :-D

couldn't find much of their 20 min epic "The last human gateway", but "Narrow Margin" from the concept DCD "subterranea" is nice too



I completely forgot about Shadow Gallery!

From their (imho underrated) debut






From their second album "Carved in Stone" - a part of the 21-minute "Ghost Ship"



From "Legacy" the 31-minute track "First Light"










(and that reminds me of SG's former label mates Magellan who've released a few 18-35 minute songs, but thats probably worst progarchives-material)

Karmakanic



and Marillion's Ocean Cloud


----------



## kung_fu (Jun 13, 2011)

Controlled Bleeding - Our Journey's End (34:21)


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 13, 2011)

This has a hidden track which is 75 years long:


----------



## kung_fu (Jun 13, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> This has a hidden track which is 75 years long:



Really? I heard that the track _WAS_ 75 years long, but they sped it up so that they could play it on MTV.


----------



## Volsung (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## leandroab (Jun 14, 2011)

I win


----------



## TheSleeper (Jun 14, 2011)

He's an acquired taste, I suppose, but Mike Oldfield has recorded several long songs. For example, his first four albums (Tubular Bells, Hergest Ridge, Ommadawn and Incantations) are all split into parts 1 and 2 (plus 3 and 4 on Incantations) of around 20 minutes each.

Then there's Amarok:


For the (neo)prog rock fans, I urge you to check out The Flower Kings:


And as I recommended in the doom metal thread: Heliogabalus « Rorcal


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jun 14, 2011)

A 3 page thread that will take me longer to go through than a 70 page one. Well played, gentlemen.


----------



## Durero (Jun 14, 2011)

Shawn Lane's Temporal Analogues Of Paradise album is fantastic imo.

(album version is longer)


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 14, 2011)

An old gem here.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 14, 2011)

Remission said:


> Part 1 of 3, clocks in at about 30 mins.




GREAT song.


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Jun 14, 2011)

The longests I got on my Itunes :

Transatlantic - The Whirlwind :: 1:17:54
Dream Theater - Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence :: 42:02
Transatlantic - All of the Above :: 30:59
Journal - Affinity :: 30:14
Transatlantic - Stranger in your Soul :: 30:00 (possibly the best progressive rock epic song I know of)
Neal Morse - The Door :: 29:14
Liquid Tension Experiment - Three Minute Warning :: 28:36 (what a jam, man)
Spock's Beard - A Flash Before my Eyes :: 27:51
Transatlantic - Duel with the Devil :: 26:44
Dream Theater - In the Presence of Enemies :: 25:36
Neal Morse - The Conflict :: 25:00
Dream Theater - Octavarium :: 24:00
Spock's Beard - The Water :: 23:11
Dream Theater - A Change of Seasons :: 23:09
The Tangent - The Full Gamut :: 22:43
Spock's Beard - The Healing Colours of Sound :: 22:40
Yes - The Gates of Delirium :: 21:56
The Explorers Club - Gigantipithicus (Prog-O-Matic) :: 21:19
The Tangent - Four Egos, One War :: 21:15
Meshuggah - I :: 21:00
Prymary - Trial and Tragedy :: 20:33
Power of Omens - In the End :: 20:14
The Tangent - In Darkest Dreams :: 20:01
Power of Omens - Test of Wills :: 19:56
Dream Theater - The Count of Tuscany :: 19:16
The Tangent - Where are They Now? :: 19:13
Yes - Close to the Edge :: 18:41
Prymary - The Enemy Inside :: 18:21
Andromeda - Veil of Illumination :: 17:26 (and THAT should be the best progressive METAL epic ever!)
Canvas Solaris - Reticular Consciousness :: 17:04
Liquid Tension Experiment - When the Water Breaks :: 16:58
Haken - Celestial Elixir :: 16:57
Spock's Beard - From the Darkness :: 16:53
Spock's Beard - As Far as the Mind Can See :: 16:51
Neal Morse - The Conclusion :: 16:35
Spock's Beard - Jaws of Heaven :: 16:22
Transatlantic - My New World :: 16:16
Dream Theater - A Nightmare to Remember :: 16:11
The Explorers Club - Impact 1 : Fate Speaks :: 16:00
Spock's Beard - The Light :: 15:33
Periphery - Racecar :: 15:22 (REALLY recommended!)
The Explorers Club - A Passage to Paralysis :: 15:03
Dream Theater - The Ministry of Lost Souls :: 14:57
Amia Venera Landscape - Marasm :: 14:35
Transatlantic - Suite Charlotte Pike :: 14:33
Dream Theater - In the Name of God :: 14:15
Keep of Kalessin - Reptilian Majesty :: 14:13
Dream Theater - Glass Prison :: 13:53
Dream Theater - The Great Debate :: 13:46
Mastodon - Hearts Alive :: 13:40

I gotta tell you I really had nothing to do to be writing all this list.
Anyway, hope it helps! All of these are good songs, and not like those "Sleep" or "Sunn O)))" songs... I know it's a matter of taste, but this is my opinion and I respect everyone who likes these bands


----------



## blndsk4 (Jun 15, 2011)

Green Carnation-Light of Day, Day of Darkness

win


----------



## adrock (Jun 16, 2011)

hahaha, the first page of this is full of so much win for me. Sleep is the fucking BEST. that Pig Destroyer ep is not their norm, but really really good. Sunn O))) is amazing obviously. Pink Floyd's Echoes is one of my favorite "long songs", ever. 

but the rest of the thread, meh. 
i have nothing to add, really...


----------



## Repner (Jun 17, 2011)

Sepulphagist said:


>



Let's not forget


----------



## Repner (Jul 8, 2011)

Bump. This really, really long song thread isn't really, really long enough yet


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 8, 2011)

^^
How is that album overall, as bad as polaris?


----------



## Murdstone (Jul 8, 2011)

Most tracks from N&#509;nø&#265;ÿbb&#338;r&#287; Vbë&#345;&#345;&#294;&#333;lökäävs&#358; are 5 hours +
From my library:
Androcell - Emotivision - 1:13:55
William Basinski - Disintegration Loops (already posted)
Brian Eno - Thursday Afternoon - 1:00:56
Sleep Research Facility - Deep Frieze - 58:33
Brian Eno - Neroli - 57:56

And so on.


----------



## Captain Axx (Jul 8, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> ^^
> How is that album overall, as bad as polaris?



i thought it was quite good, a lot better than polaris by a mile.


neal morse's sola scriptura has only 4 songs on it
1.	"The Door" 
I. "Introduction"
II. "In the Name of God"
III. "All I Ask For"
IV. "Mercy for Sale"
V. "Keep Silent"
VI. "Upon the Door"
29:14

2.	"The Conflict" 
I. "Do You Know My Name?"
II. "Party to the Lie"
III. "Underground"
IV. "Two Down, One to Go"
V. "The Vineyard"
VI. "Already Home"
25:00

3.	"Heaven in My Heart" 
5:11

4.	"The Conclusion" 
I. "Randy's Jam"
II. "Long Night's Journey"
III. "Re-Introduction"
IV. "Come Out of Her"
V. "Clothed with the Sun"
VI. "In Closing..."
16:34


and the mighty masturbator by devin townsend project


----------



## Repner (Jul 8, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> ^^
> How is that album overall, as bad as polaris?


I absolutely love it.

You didn't like Polaris? I've heard people say it was pretty good, but I've still got to check it out for myself


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 8, 2011)

Repner said:


> I absolutely love it.
> 
> You didn't like Polaris? I've heard people say it was pretty good, but I've still got to check it out for myself



Polaris, along with that song, to me sounds like a cross between Kotipeltos solo stuff, and the band trying to be stratovarius still sonically. I found Polaris almost a self parody in that sense, as they still sound like they are trying to write some like Tolkki, and can't do it, sounds hollow to me. Kind of like they are regressing as they are afraid to change the bands sound, even though the prime contributor and writer of that sound is no longer there. So overall I feel their new stuff is, missing something.


----------



## mithologian (Aug 12, 2011)

I saw colors mentioned somewhere in here but no vids sooooo here you go.


----------



## pineappleman (Aug 12, 2011)

BTBAM's Colors album. Not technically one song but it might as well be.

EDIT: Epic


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Aug 12, 2011)

I think that the difference between a "track" and a "song" is pretty significant. BTBAM says that colors is essentially one, continuing story. That clocks in at 1:04:09. Also there was an orchestra I saw last year that played a medley of a bunch of concertos and that was a little over an hour and a half.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Aug 13, 2011)

anything by bull of heaven


----------



## yidcorer (Aug 13, 2011)

Beyond Twilight´s "For the love of art and the making" is a single song...running for about 43 minutes and divided into a lot of small sections. It´s actually a puzzle, so you can rearrange the single sections in any order you want. Pretty avantgarde music and concept.


----------



## Repner (Aug 13, 2011)

Garden Of Dreams


----------



## Blackhearted (Aug 13, 2011)

Not long in comparison to some of these, but:

My favorite 10 minute+ song.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 13, 2011)

The aptly titled Long Piece:


----------



## The Grief Hole (Aug 13, 2011)

Monster Magnet's Tab clocks in at about 74 minutes and it was back when they took a lot of drugs which makes it marginally more acceptable. 

Yob's the mental tyrant is 20 mins and encapsulates everything good about doom. 'Heavy as a death in the family'.

Boris' Flood is one of my favourites and Les Rallizes Denudes are worth a search if you can find them.

After that, maybe Parson Sound.


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Aug 13, 2011)

The long ones I've got on iTunes :
Transatlantic - The Whirlwind *77:54*
Dream Theater - Six Degrees... *42:02*
Transatlantic - All of the Above *30:59*
Journal - Affinity *30:14*
Transatlantic - Stranger in your Soul *30:00*

Of notable length-making bands, there is also :
Neal Morse
Spock's Beard (often suites)
Dream Theater
The Tangent
Symphony X
Yes
The Explorer's Club
Rush
Prymary
Power of Omens
Haken
Opeth
Between the Buried and Me
The Ocean
Andromeda
Coheed and Cambria (did some, and suites too, like The Willing Well)
The Odious
UneXpect (with suites)
Spastic Ink

That's about it.


----------



## bhakan (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm surprised nobody mention Concealing Fate by Tesseract (unless someone already did).


----------



## ry_z (Aug 13, 2011)

Here, have some minimalist jazz.


----------



## Trespass (Aug 13, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_in_Japan_(John_Coltrane_album)

My Favourite Things - 57:19.

That's one song (32 bars if I remember correctly) stretched out for an hour. Live. Begins with 14 minute bass solo.

Coltrane's Cresecent on that album clocks in at 54:33.


----------



## beneharris (Aug 13, 2011)

how about Kalisia? they had an album that was an hour and 10 minutes or so


----------



## -42- (Nov 12, 2011)

Bump for avant-garde justice.


----------



## elrrek (Nov 13, 2011)

ellengtrgrl said:


> Earache Records (their label when they wrote the song back in 1995) wouldn't release it, or the shortened version of it ("Jerusalem"), and dropped them.



Of all the things Digby Pearson has done wrong to extreme metal that isn't actually one of them. London Records paid for and then refused to release "Jerusalem/Dopesmoker", not earache.

Positive additions to this thread:
Nadja - Thaumogenesis
Khanate - Capture & Release
Godflesh do a 25 minutes long song called "Go Spread Your Wings" which was an extra track on the album "Selfless" which is incredible.


----------



## Murdstone (Nov 13, 2011)

-42- said:


> Bump for avant-garde justice.




Props for mentioning Orthrelm. They slip under the radar too frequently.


----------



## guitareben (Nov 14, 2011)

Dudes... Buckethead  









And then THIS O_O












But yea, great thread  Some good stuff on here


----------



## Repner (Nov 14, 2011)

New release by My Dying Bride. Sounds very raw


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## -42- (Jan 13, 2012)

RESURRECTION:


----------



## Varcolac (Jan 13, 2012)

-42- said:


> RESURRECTION:



If we're resurrecting this thread, I guess it's time I posted this:





Twenty-six minutes long. There's nothing like starting a gig with the words "Hi, we're Carpathia, thanks for coming out, this is our last song."


----------



## Augury (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Rap Hat (Jan 13, 2012)

Dammit Murdstone! I was hoping no one posted N&#509;nø&#265;ÿbbr&#287; Vbë&#345;&#345;&#294;&#333;lökäävs&#358; yet, their stuff is often 3 hours a song with some clocking in over 6. They also have an album with like 8 1 second songs, and a couple around 24 hrs total running time.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jan 13, 2012)

This song has been recording/playing for the last twelve years. It is due to finish in 2999.

It is a single piece of music.



Longplayer


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Jan 13, 2012)

Fredrik is the boss


----------



## -42- (Jan 13, 2012)

Also:


----------



## Tang (Jan 13, 2012)

bhakan said:


> I'm surprised nobody mention Concealing Fate by Tesseract (unless someone already did).



I'm sure everyone here has seen this by now, but what the hell!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 13, 2012)

-42- said:


> Also:



I already posted this, but kudos for finding the whole song on one video.


----------



## Ryan Duke (Jan 13, 2012)

Varcolac said:


> ASLSP
> 
> 639 years, on an instrument with infinite sustain and near-infinite lifespan. We're currently 10 years in, and the next chord change will occur in about two months.



This is hilarious! It made me crack up. It takes a couple years for a chord to play out and change to another. Ridiculous! I love it.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jan 13, 2012)

Damn, and I thought 2112 was long.


----------



## MatthewK (Jan 13, 2012)

I love this song so much, totally turned me on to doom metal.

Reverend Bizarre - Cirith Ungol


another favorite of mine, I love the hypnotic repetition and then the absolutely _immense_ climax.


----------



## ry_z (Jan 13, 2012)

Boris


----------



## Repner (Jan 13, 2012)

Well since the video of this song I posted on the last page was removed, I'll repost it (album version this time)



This one too


----------



## Omarfan (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Omarfan (Jan 13, 2012)

They also did a 24 hour one last year.


----------



## blaaargh (Jan 13, 2012)

Until Death Overtakes Me has quite a few lengthy songs. Unfortunately, not many are on youtube. This is the longest one I could find:

There's an extended version of this song that clocks in at 50 minutes and change. All his music is available for free at his website, if you're a fan of funeral doom with a ton of ambience, definitely check his work out.
Also, here's vids of the aforementioned (and excellent, might I add) Moonsorrow album with 2 ~30-minute tracks:


Ea is another awesome funeral doom band that makes really long songs. Their albums are divided into two/three tracks, but have recurring themes that make it hard not to treat each album as a single monolithic piece.


----------



## ry_z (Jan 14, 2012)

blaaargh said:


> Ea is another awesome funeral doom band that makes really long songs. Their albums are divided into two/three tracks, but have recurring themes that make it hard not to treat each album as a single monolithic piece.



 Ea II is an absolute masterpiece.


----------



## Rock4ever (Jan 14, 2012)

Nightwish's Imaginaerium is a SFAM2 type album. Over 70 minutes long I think.

Ayreon has done similar Rock opera type stuff too, with many Vocalists like Labrie, Akerfeldt and DT singing as different characters.


----------



## Captain_Awesome (Jan 14, 2012)

X Japan - Art of Life live. Clocks in at 34 minutes, so it's pretty long, but not super long  amazing song


----------



## FormerlyVintage (Jan 14, 2012)

Longplayer Takes 999 years, is that long enough?


----------



## Repner (Jan 25, 2012)

blaaargh said:


> Also, here's vids of the aforementioned (and excellent, might I add) Moonsorrow album with 2 ~30-minute tracks:



I have to throw this one in as well (Youtube deleted part 1, so that was uploaded by someone else to fill the gap)


----------



## Alpenglow (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm sure somebody already said it but BTBAM's "Colors" is basically a 70ish minute epic. It's incredible.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jan 26, 2012)

I could'nt think of anything else. Natasha was already taken


----------



## November5th (Jan 26, 2012)

Here is an amazing epic song from Sweden´s Seventh Wonder.


----------



## Holy Katana (Jan 28, 2012)

La Monte Young's _The Well-Tuned Piano_ is about five hours long. I've listened to the whole thing before, and it's worth it if you have the patience.

Here's the first hour, if anyone is interested:



He's actually retuned the piano to an idiosyncratic just intonation-based tuning. This arguably brings out a lot of sympathetic resonances that aren't usually there in a piano. He keeps the sustain pedal down more or less the whole time, so you can really hear it.

And if you're bored at first, it gets more exciting after a while. But it certainly has its slow parts. Young is one of the most important minimalist composers, and in contrast to the rhythmic styles of most of the others, he's more interested in drone-based music.


----------



## Wolf ov Fire (Jan 28, 2012)

Sunn O))), Dream Theater, Tool, and Godspeed You! Black Emperor come to mind


----------



## Repner (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## jarnozz (Mar 9, 2012)

this is a nice power metal piece

19 minutes of pure awesomeness with a solo at 9.55 that will make you shit your pants xD it's really incredible...
another one is from the band stratovarius:

I;m in love with this one


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Mar 10, 2012)

Some of the longest songs you've been putting here are really really slow, atmospheric, repetitive... is that what funeral doom is?

If you want some real shit, listen to Richard Wagner's "The Ring of the Nibelung", an opera clocking at around 15 hours long. That's a crazy crazy crazy work of genius.

Here's the prelude, Das Rheingold, part 1
Richard Wagner - Das Rheingold - Der Ring des Nibelungen - part 1 - YouTube


----------



## guitareben (Mar 11, 2012)

Holy Katana said:


> La Monte Young's _The Well-Tuned Piano_ is about five hours long. I've listened to the whole thing before, and it's worth it if you have the patience.
> 
> Here's the first hour, if anyone is interested:
> 
> ...




And on the other side of the spectrum, there is Sorabji, who wrote massively long works that are just filled with notes :O 

Here's the first two minutes...


And heres a 45 minute fugue from the same piece (it has like 250 ish pages of music)



The whole piece is 4.5 hours long, ish.
Not a song as such... but music non the less. Wierd though


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Mar 11, 2012)

Organ²/ASLSP (As SLow aS Possible), written by John Cage, is not finished yet.

The performance began in 2001, and will end in 2640, lasting 639 years.
Here's the 11th note change since 2001


Hope you like it


----------



## Rational Gaze (Mar 11, 2012)

Steven Wilson's Raider 2 from Grace for Drowning. Excellent album. This song was the bawse live.


----------

